# Turkey choke



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Well I just got a new SX3 and was wondering if anyone has one and what choke they use for turkeys. Also do you shoot 3 1/2 or 3 inch shells. I will pattern both was just wondering. This is my first 3 1/2 gun.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Your full choke should be fine. Just pattern it.

This is how I pattern my turkey guns.... I start at 35 yards. Shoot two times to see if pattern is consistant (or if I was shaking), then move back 5 yards and repeat all the way out to 50 yards. I stopped at 50 yards with the gun I use because that is where I did not have the 10 pellet count in the head. Get those targets with the turkey vitals on it in the head.

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/birds/turkey/target.htm

Now with the 3 1/2" and 3" debate..... I shoot 3 1/2 just because or more pellets. It does not give you any more range just more pellets...IMO. So to each their own.....I have killed many turkeys with 3" and that is all my dad uses is 3"....many birds have died between the two of us. Just use the 10 pellet count in the head and you can't go wrong.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Well I ended up getting a black Patternmaster extended and Winchester Supreme 3 1/2" 2oz. #4's. I will see how that patterns with my gun and go from there.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The patternmaster should work just fine and that turkey load is a killer! :sniper:


----------

